# Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt + 3 x PCGH-Magazin-Ausgabe für 7,90 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Juli 2010)

*Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt + 3 x PCGH-Magazin-Ausgabe für 7,90 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt + 3 x PCGH-Magazin-Ausgabe für 7,90 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt + 3 x PCGH-Magazin-Ausgabe für 7,90 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]


----------



## XXTREME (23. Juli 2010)

*Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt + 3 x PCGH-Magazin-Ausgabe für 7,90 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

Ist schon ein wenig lächerlich, daß es das XXL T-Shirt nur bei dem teureren Mini-Abo gibt oder ??


----------



## jobo (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt + 3 x PCGH-Magazin-Ausgabe für 7,90 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

Oh, kommt schon leute, kann man das nicht auch einzeln bestellen? Ich hab doch schon ein Abo und möchte es nicht kündigen und über eine andere Person ein neues holen.  Bitte lasst es auch ohne Abo bestellbar sein!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt + 3 x PCGH-Magazin-Ausgabe für 7,90 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*



jobo schrieb:


> Oh, kommt schon leute, kann man das nicht auch einzeln bestellen? Ich hab doch schon ein Abo und möchte es nicht kündigen und über eine andere Person ein neues holen.  Bitte lasst es auch ohne Abo bestellbar sein!



Alle T-Shirts sind leider im Lager unseres Abo-Dienstleisters... wir haben also wirklich keine Möglichkeit da anders ran zu kommen. Es gibt auch nur noch einen geringen Restbestand. Dass du schon ein Abo hast ist natürlich schade, aber es sollte funktionieren, wenn du auf deinen Namen ein weiteres Abo abschließt und dann kündigst. Du zahlst ja trotzdem nur 7,90 Euro und günstiger würdest du an das Shirt auch im Einzelverkauf nicht kommen. Die 3 doppelten Ausgaben verschenkst du dann einfach


----------



## jobo (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt + 3 x PCGH-Magazin-Ausgabe für 7,90 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Alle T-Shirts sind leider im Lager unseres Abo-Dienstleisters... wir haben also wirklich keine Möglichkeit da anders ran zu kommen. Es gibt auch nur noch einen geringen Restbestand. Dass du schon ein Abo hast ist natürlich schade, aber es sollte funktionieren, wenn du auf deinen Namen ein weiteres Abo abschließt und dann kündigst. Du zahlst ja trotzdem nur 7,90 Euro und günstiger würdest du an das Shirt auch im Einzelverkauf nicht kommen. Die 3 doppelten Ausgaben verschenkst du dann einfach



Eigentlich keine so dumme Idee. Dann schließ ich einfach ein Magazin-Abo ab.


----------



## XeQfaN (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt + 3 x PCGH-Magazin-Ausgabe für 7,90 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

Kündigt sich das Abo von alleine ?


----------



## jobo (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt + 3 x PCGH-Magazin-Ausgabe für 7,90 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

@XeQfaN: Nein, du musst es selbst kündigen. Das steht auch unten im Artikel!


----------

